# Pork Belly Chicharron...



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a bodega a couple of blocks from where I work that has an amazing hot lunch selection thats a sampling of all the Americas.  Everything from pernil, to various south and Central American sausages, Peruvian styled rotisserie chicken, macaroni and cheese and fried chicken and the list goes on and on.  With all the good food they have, I still pass most of it up for the most delicious and guilty pleasure on earth... Pork belly Chicharron!  I had to try to recreate this at home, so like every other food idea in my life I have spent the entire week obsessing over it, reading about it online, comparing recipes, asking colleagues at work that have made it in their homes, and luck would have it, a local supermarket had boneless, skin on bellies that were a little too thin for nice bacon.  It was destiny!


So here's the belly:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






The bodega has the rib bones and meat still attached but most of the recipes I found call for boneless.

First step is to slice it into pieces about 1 inch wide to 3 inches long give or take












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






Next most recipes called for cutting "feet" into them by sliding the knife down every inch or so without going through the skin:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






Then, rub the skin and meat side with some baking soda which increases the crispiness and put them on a rack and let them rest in the fridge for a while to dry out.  Ideally overnight but at least an hour.  I couldn't help myself so an hour it was:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






After an hour I put them in a pan with just enough water to cover and a little salt:












image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






So the idea is that they simmer/ boil to tenderize (turning every half hour or so) until all the water is evaporated and the pork belly pieces fry in their own rendered fat.  Brilliant!  













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






Well, I was upstairs with my daughter and the water must have just evaporated because I heard fireworks haha.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






So the water was gone and they were beginning to fry.  Lesson learned... Have a spatter shield on the pan haha.

At this point you turn the heat up to medium and fry on each side for 3-5 minutes until they are crispy and delicious looking or until you are tired of being burned by sizzling lard jumping out of the pan haha.

Take them out and drain on some towels and then chop into bite sized pieces so that you don't eat too many.  That didn't work.  

Here are some pics of them ready to eat:













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Mar 31, 2016






I can't even describe how good these are.  Worth every cholesterol filled, fatty delicious calorie haha.  The crunch of the skin is unlike anything I've ever eaten, combined with the fatty meat, and soft rendered fat.  Ok... I have to go on the treadmill for the next six hours haha thanks for looking!!

-Chris


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> There is a bodega a couple of blocks from where I work that has an amazing hot lunch selection thats a sampling of all the Americas. Everything from pernil, to various south and Central American sausages, Peruvian styled rotisserie chicken, macaroni and cheese and fried chicken and the list goes on and on. With all the good food they have, I still pass most of it up for the most delicious and guilty pleasure on earth... Pork belly Chicharron! I had to try to recreate this at home, so like every other food idea in my life I have spent the entire week obsessing over it, reading about it online, comparing recipes, asking colleagues at work that have made it in their homes, and luck would have it, a local supermarket had boneless, skin on bellies that were a little too thin for nice bacon. It was destiny!
> 
> 
> So here's the belly:
> ...


Those are great, You are brave/bold, I always do cracklins outside. That lard smell, the splattered floor, and the chance of ignition.. If you understood my luck, you'd understand. They sure are delicious though.

So what did you dust 'em with?


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Those are great, You are brave/bold, I always do cracklins outside. That lard smell, the splattered floor, and the chance of ignition.. If you understood my luck, you'd understand. They sure are delicious though.
> 
> So what did you dust 'em with?



Hahah you are wise sir!  Quite a clean up and many singed arm hairs.  I will have to figure out a way to do these outside next time.  Most of the recipes I read simply used salt to dust them with so I kept it simple and sprinkled some kosher salt right as they came out of the pan.  I like pork rinds, but these with the belly/rib meat attached are just over the top delicious.  I am going to go charge up the heart paddles haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2016)

Found myself in a similar situation 20 years ago. I worked not too far from La Familia Restaurant in Lancaster PA. Hole in the wall place with a big steam table and two small tables for guests. Pick and choose to your taste. By the second visit it went from a little of 6 items to Half a Plate of Chicharron with some Rice and Beans! Yours look great and you scored big time on the belly!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

This is how I make 'em....... outside..... 













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 31, 2016






You still get burned a little, but you don't have to scrub the floors a couple a times too! LOL

I love cracklins and was thinking the other day it was 'bout time.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2016)

This is brilliant.  I have never seen anything like this.    I don't get out much.   Lol

Does it have to have the skin on?


POINTS for this for sure.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2016)

Points! 

I see this as a good use for the discada burner!!!
Will be a great appetizer for camp!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 31, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Mar 31, 2016)

They should be banned! Illegal!! Better than bacon, I guess because they are worse for you....ROFLMAO.....

Everything, illegal, immoral, fattening or causes cancer is always soooo good!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 31, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> They should be banned! Illegal!! Better than bacon, I guess because they are worse for you....ROFLMAO.....
> 
> Everything, illegal, immoral, fattening or causes cancer is always soooo good!



You talked me into it.   Lol.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Found myself in a similar situation 20 years ago. I worked not too far from La Familia Restaurant in Lancaster PA. Hole in the wall place with a big steam table and two small tables for guests. Pick and choose to your taste. By the second visit it went from a little of 6 items to Half a Plate of Chicharron with some Rice and Beans! Yours look great and you scored big time on the belly!!!...:points: ...JJ



Thanks so much!  Same experience for me.  From the outside it looks like a hole in the wall.  Inside, clean as can be, really friendly staff, and an insane variety of delicious hot food.  Rice and beans and chicharron is my standard. Maybe some plantains, or a sausage or two haha.  It's $6 small, $8 large no matter what you ask for them to cram in the little styrofoam containers.  Heaven!  I gotta try it with the ribs attached like they serve it.  I love gnawing on the rib tips.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> This is how I make 'em....... outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I definitely need an outdoor burner for stuff like this.  Damnit!  Another cooking toy.  It never ends.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

c farmer said:


> This is brilliant.  I have never seen anything like this.    I don't get out much.   Lol
> 
> Does it have to have the skin on?
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.  Yeah, this was new to me as well... Until a few years ago.  I have worked a few blocks away from this place for almost 15 years and just discovered it.  I saw it, it looked like the crispiest piece of slab bacon I had ever seen it, I tried it and never looked back.  

I'm sure they'd be good without the skin but the skin is the crispier than anything I have ever eaten.  The sound in makes is like a television commercial haha if you can try it with the skin you definitely should!


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 31, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Points!
> 
> I see this as a good use for the discada burner!!!
> Will be a great appetizer for camp!
> ...



Thanks!!  I'll trade you the recipe for the burner hahaha.  Oh damn I gave it away already haha


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 31, 2016)

That looks awesome man, very nice !  I need to try these !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2016)

That looks great maybe a tad to much fat for me,but great job 






Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2016)

WOW, those are awesome!

I've never seen anything like that before.

There's always some thin parts on the bellies I get, so next belly I know what to do with them.

Great post, thanks for sharing this!

Points for sure!!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 1, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome man, very nice !  I need to try these !   Thumbs Up



Thanks so much!  Definitely worth trying but not an every day meal haha




tropics said:


> That looks great maybe a tad to much fat for me,but great job Thumbs Up
> 
> Richie



Thanks Richie.  They are indeed very fatty and like Foam said, that's why they are so damn delicious.  Not something you can eat a whole portion of, well I have but... haha



SmokinAl said:


> WOW, those are awesome!
> 
> I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Al for the points.  Yeah, its definitely a good way to use up the thinner bellies.  I have a real hard time finding thick ones around here.  I have read that these can make some really delicious tacos.  If any are left over after my work friends get at them, I see a griddle cook in my future!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much! Definitely worth trying but not an every day meal haha
> Thanks Richie. They are indeed very fatty and like Foam said, that's why they are so damn delicious. Not something you can eat a whole portion of, well I have but... haha
> Thanks so much Al for the points. Yeah, its definitely a good way to use up the thinner bellies. I have a real hard time finding thick ones around here. I have read that these can make some really delicious tacos. If any are left over after my work friends get at them, I see a griddle cook in my future!


I new the griddle would get involved at some point!!

Al


----------



## foamheart (Apr 1, 2016)

Here cracklins were always a great part of a Boucheire, so it only happened occassionaly. Besides it takes that long for ya to forget how much fun ya had cleaning up....LOL

Well, You gotta let that hair grow back.

Set a basket of those on the table poker night!

They used alot in cornbread, I never tried it, I couldn't ever get left to use....LOL


----------



## disco (Apr 4, 2016)

These are a thing of beauty!

Points for food art!

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice cracklins! point! b


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 5, 2016)

Disco said:


> These are a thing of beauty!
> 
> Points for food art!
> 
> Disco


Thanks so much for the points Disco!  hahah like Foam said..the kitchen didn't look beautiful when I was done...smelled beautiful though haha


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 5, 2016)

Disco said:


> These are a thing of beauty!
> 
> Points for food art!
> 
> Disco


Thanks so much for the points Disco!  Like Foam said, the kitchen didn't look too beautiful when I was done making these haha  But it sure did smell beautiful


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 5, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice cracklins! point! b


Thanks so much B!  I have to behave myself!  none of these for a while haha


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow it's been years since I had these - it was at a diverse marketplace/food court in Baltimore - & yours look great! I may have to make some of these soon now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good job man!


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 5, 2016)

Smoking B said:


> Wow it's been years since I had these - it was at a diverse marketplace/food court in Baltimore - & yours look great! I may have to make some of these soon now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!  They are super easy to make...just a bit messy.


----------



## peeqs (May 21, 2016)

Those look really good, they fit right into my diet:yahoo:


----------



## wazzuqer (May 21, 2016)

Looks goodThumbs Up


----------



## worktogthr (May 22, 2016)

peeqs said:


> Those look really good, they fit right into my diet:yahoo:






wazzuqer said:


> Looks goodThumbs Up



Thanks!  They are great and easy!  Haha I want to be on your diet!


----------

